
Show HN: Advanced email analytics with data privacy by design - tpetry
https://mailspice.com
======
tpetry
Hi all. I am a developer at mailspice analytics and we've created a new
newsletter analytics solution.

Before we began developing mailspice analytics, we were asked by smaller as
well as larger enterprises about delivering additional insights and reports
for their email solutions. You need to know that over here in Europe, you have
to consider stricter laws and regulations that apply to all kinds of personal
data processing, including email analytics. All already existing solutions
like Litmus or Email on Acid were based in the U.S.; and they simply wouldn't
comply with stricter German or EU data privacy laws.

